# Losing weight fast



## DianeS (Nov 18, 2022)

Sorry to ask this again but I'm starting to worry a bit....... I was diagnosed Type 2 in May this year, so roughly 7 months ago.  I was 11.5 stone at the time.  I went on the Keto diet, and lost weight, which was great.  I want to stop losing weight now please......  My BMI was showing as being very overweight, for my height, but at 5 ft 4, it's now down to 22 (and therefore well within range) - I now weigh just a shade over 9 stone.

I'm trying to eat more, but I think my relationship with food has gone down the drain.  I'm almost scared of eating things, in case it spikes my BG levels.  Yesterday, I ate a breakfast of home made muesli which I'd been eating the whole time, and suddenly it rocketed up to 11.  I'd done nothing different, and now I'm scared of eating that again........  

The DN said I should eat less fatty foods, but if I start to cut things like that out - what's left?  I'm constantly hungry, but worried about eating things.......  

Looking for advice.......  I know I asked a similar question on here a few weeks ago, and was advised to eat more fatty things - 

Should I worry about this loss? will eventually my body stabilise.... ?

What can I have that will stop the weight loss.... ?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 18, 2022)

DianeS said:


> Sorry to ask this again but I'm starting to worry a bit....... I was diagnosed Type 2 in May this year, so roughly 7 months ago.  I was 11.5 stone at the time.  I went on the Keto diet, and lost weight, which was great.  I want to stop losing weight now please......  My BMI was showing as being very overweight, for my height, but at 5 ft 4, it's now down to 22 (and therefore well within range) - I now weigh just a shade over 9 stone.
> 
> I'm trying to eat more, but I think my relationship with food has gone down the drain.  I'm almost scared of eating things, in case it spikes my BG levels.  Yesterday, I ate a breakfast of home made muesli which I'd been eating the whole time, and suddenly it rocketed up to 11.  I'd done nothing different, and now I'm scared of eating that again........
> 
> ...


If the reading of 11 was a one off, I would suspect the test was an error, you maybe had something on your finger. It also depends on what it was before you ate on that occasion.
Why not try some full fat Greek yoghurt with half the portion of the muslei and see if that is better if indeed it was a correct reading.
There are plenty of healthy fats you can have and of course proteins.


----------



## DianeS (Nov 18, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> If the reading of 11 was a one off, I would suspect the test was an error, you maybe had something on your finger. It also depends on what it was before you ate on that occasion.
> Why not try some full fat Greek yoghurt with half the portion of the muslei and see if that is better if indeed it was a correct reading.
> There are plenty of healthy fats you can have and of course proteins.


Possibly a one off, as 2 hours later, it had dropped back considerably, to 8.4.  However, I did feel really not well, at the 11, and though I wasn't actually sick, I thought I would be.  Hence the test....... 

I will try again in a day or two with the greek yoghurt though.  

I keep reading about people having a sandwich, but I'm a bit scared of bread now.....

Question - I read somewhere that staying really low carb can increase insulin resistance, so increasing carbs can be actually beneficial if you do it carefully.......  I'm not convinced of that though......


----------



## Vonny (Nov 18, 2022)

Nowt wrong with a bit of bread as long as you don't hog the whole loaf! I rarely have any of the starchy carbs, but I have a couple of slices of wholemeal toast cut into soldiers with my boiled eggs at the weekend and haven't noticed any significant spikes. The trouble is with everyone being different, what works for one doesn't for another. Hence the only way to tell is by monitoring your BG with different foods.

If you are hungry, try adding more fats and protein to your diet. I'm on maintenance now, rather than weight loss, and I've increased my lunchtime cheese portion which is working well. Oh, and the occasional rich tea biscuit!


----------



## harbottle (Nov 18, 2022)

Low carb apparently increases insulin sensitivity according to some websites.

However, there's the idea of a thing called 'glucose sparing' which means people in keto/low carb diet might see slightly raised blood glucose levels or elevated levels when eating carbs (The idea being that the body is naturally trying to spare glucose for the brain, so muscles don't take it up.) This means that people on low carb who eat some carbs may experience a slightly elevated level.

Not sure whether this effect has been studied seriously or not...


----------



## Drummer (Nov 18, 2022)

For an ordinary type two the 'safe' foods are protein and fat, with some carbs from low starch veges and low sugar fruits.
Low fat tends to be unsustainable as we need natural fats to survive and thrive. 
There are lots of foods which are fine for type 2s, there is always something to eat which is a great relief to some.
On two meals a day I am never hungry. I have meat, fish, seafood, eggs and cheese, other full fat dairy, with stirfries, mushrooms, vegetable mixes which don't include sweetcorn, and a couple of times a week I have berries with sugar free jelly, cream or real custard.
If you eat enough and stop losing weight, or even regain it then you might have found the correct way to eat, but if you continue to lose weight it might be advisable to consider other types of diabetes and maybe get further tests.


----------

